# Health insurance mid-divorce?



## laura00 (2 mo ago)

Hey friends. I was hoping someone here would be able to help me out here. My husband and I are in the middle of a divorce (dissolution without kids, if that matters here). Everything is filed and we have a final court date set. The issue is that right now I am on his workplace health insurance. I (presumably) will not be by the end of the year. I can’t afford private insurance, so I was going to apply for Medicaid until I can get a better paying job. But our divorce won’t be finalized until February. What do I do in the meantime? Will I be able to file for Medicaid, even though we are technically still married? Do I need to call the Medicaid offices? I have a lot of health issues, so I don’t think I can go without health insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. This group has been kind to me thus far, and I really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

laura00 said:


> Hey friends. I was hoping someone here would be able to help me out here. My husband and I are in the middle of a divorce (dissolution without kids, if that matters here). Everything is filed and we have a final court date set. The issue is that right now I am on his workplace health insurance. I (presumably) will not be by the end of the year. I can’t afford private insurance, so I was going to apply for Medicaid until I can get a better paying job. But our divorce won’t be finalized until February. What do I do in the meantime? Will I be able to file for Medicaid, even though we are technically still married? Do I need to call the Medicaid offices? I have a lot of health issues, so I don’t think I can go without health insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. This group has been kind to me thus far, and I really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!


Have him keep you on his plan until the divorce is final. Your lawyer can write that into the agreement, it’s very common. And honestly, at many employers the employee plus spouse option for insurance really isn’t expensive, it gets expensive when you add kids. 

Does your job not offer health insurance? You are soon to be single, and while I have no idea what you do for a living if possible you might want to start looking around for potential employers who offer health insurance benefits, especially if you have health issues that could get expensive down the road. Good luck.


----------

